# Using tooth paste as valve lapping compound :)



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Me and my friend were rebuilding a 12.5hp briggs tonight and we then realized that I had run out of valve grinding compound and forgot to buy more. So I started thinking and for some reason tooth paste came to mind as it is also an abrasive. We mixed a bit of play sand with tooth paste and used it as are course grit and then just plain tooth paste as the fine grit lapping. Ran the engine for about 2 hours and it runs like new, doesn't miss a beat. 

Just a thought for the next time you find your valve lapping compound empty.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

justin3 said:


> Just a thought for the next time you find your valve lapping compound empty.


Ahhhh.....

But! Can you brush your teeth with valve lapping compound, if your out of toothpaste??? :drunk:


----------



## shadesofidaho (May 20, 2009)

*Cleanser*

Cleanser works for both.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> Ahhhh.....
> 
> But! Can you brush your teeth with valve lapping compound, if your out of toothpaste??? :drunk:




hmm thats a good queston, let me try and find out


----------

